# How big does a guppies tail...........



## GuppyNGoldfish

How big does a male guppies tail have to be do be considered a Delta (or Triangle)??? My cobra has a very large tail, about 1 inch wide, I'm guessing he is a Delta, but he could be a fantail. I'm also posting a picture of what the different varieties of tails look like...


----------



## holly12

He looks like a fan tail to me. I've got the same fish and he has that shaped tail. I always considered him a fan tail.


----------



## danilykins

I agree with Holly... I have a blue guppy who's tail is about an inch long and about an inch wide and is my only fan tail my other ones are either round or veil. I think the delta tailed ones are more expensive and bought through breeders, not petstores.


----------

